# Problems installing R statistics program



## fawz (May 11, 2010)

Well, I was trying to install /usr/ports/math/R and I got the following message error. What datasize limit is he talking about? I have found nothing in my loader.conf about that. Need help =/



```
===>   R-2.9.2_1 depends on executable: pdflatex - found
===>   R-2.9.2_1 depends on executable: gfortran44 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gfortran44 in /usr/ports/lang/gcc44
Making GCC 4.4.2.20090915 for FreeBSD 8.0  target=i386-portbld-freebsd8.0
You need to increase the datasize limit to at least 700000 (and set
kern.maxdsiz="734003200" in /boot/loader.conf) to build with Java
support.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/gcc44.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/R.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/R.
```


----------



## fawz (May 11, 2010)

Well, seems solved by now. I added the line 

```
kern.maxdsiz="734003200"
```
to my loader.conf, but I red in some places that somtimes you may need to change configurations within /etc/login.conf , though the default configuration for datasize is unlimited. I will post for more progress in the current situation.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2010)

fawz said:
			
		

> Well, seems solved by now. I added the line
> 
> ```
> kern.maxdsiz="734003200"
> ...


The error message was pretty informative :e



> but I red in some places that somtimes you may need to change configurations within /etc/login.conf , though the default configuration for datasize is unlimited.



That would mean a user has no limitations within the bounds of the system. This doesn't mean the system itself has no limitations


----------



## fawz (May 12, 2010)

uhmmm... maybe Schroedinger's cat doesn't feel right for the joke, but Event Horizon. 

Well, I meant that the configuration option should be set to "unlimited" or fitting the required level.

Hugs.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

fawz said:
			
		

> Well, I meant that the configuration option should be set to "unlimited" or fitting the required level.


The 'required' level is different for everyone. The default is a relatively sane choice. Most people never need to change that option. You needed different settings only because you were building GCC with java support.


----------

